# Internet@TV bei Samsung-Geräten



## Wannseesprinter (30. April 2010)

*Internet@TV bei Samsung-Geräten*

Guten Morgen,

ich stecke in einer etwas verzwickten, unklaren Lage. Seit einigen Wochen besitze ich einen Bluray-Player aus dem Hause Samsung, der unter anderem diese Spielerei namens Internet@TV beherrscht. Diese Spielerei erlaubt es dem Nutzer, zusätzliche Apps auf den Player zu installieren. So kann zum Beispiel Sudoku installiert und mit der Fernbedienung auf dem TV gespielt werden.

Jetzt aber zum Knackpunkt:

Amazon und Samsung – wovon Amazon seine Produktbeschreibung zum Großteil her bekommt – werben mit folgenden:



> […] genießen Sie beliebte Internetinhalte wie Bild.de, TV Digital und Musikfernsehen putpat.tv.


 
Warum auch immer, aber genau diese besagten Apps gibt es nicht im Samsung Store herunter zu laden. Ein schlechter Scherz oder Blindheit meinerseits?

Nein, sehr kurios. Auf Anfrage bei putpat.tv (einem Musiksender, wo ihr eure Musik selbst bestimmen könnt) verschaffte mir Klarheit. Es gebe von Internet@TV zwei Versionen und man arbeite an der zweiten App fieberhaft.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Weshalb wirbt Samsung mit nicht vorhandenem? Was wird man mir sagen, stelle ich meine Frage nach der Existenz bei Bild.de oder TV Digital?

Eine Anfrage bei Samsung hingegen brachte mir keinen Funken Klarheit, da (anscheinend) sehr standardisierte Antworten gegeben werden, die sehr interpretationswürdig sind.

Habt ihr auch Geräte mit Internet@TV oder könnt ihr von anderen Herstellern berichten, die ähnliche Funktionen haben?

Ich finde es sehr dürftig, dass Produkte mit einer Sorte Honig ausgeliefert werden, die es noch nicht gibt – trocken ausgedrückt.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

*AW: Internet@TV bei Samsung-Geräten*

Gibt es da vlt. auch ne art Browser"app", so dass du eh jede erdenkliche Seite aufrufen könntest?


----------



## Sash (30. April 2010)

*AW: Internet@TV bei Samsung-Geräten*

also ich hab ja den 8090 tv von samsung, und bei mir hab ich zig apps, auch bild.de, youtube und andere.. klappt ohne probleme.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Internet@TV bei Samsung-Geräten*

Moin moin,

Herbboy:

Es gibt lediglich einen Browser, um die Auswahl der Apps zu sehen. Einen richtigen Browser, bei dem du eine Adresszeile hast, gibt es nicht. Die Eingabe der Adresse über die Fernbedienung wäre ein Unding, da sie recht träge reagiert.

Sash:

Dann besitzt du noch die erste Version von Internet@TV, die bereits eine große Auswahl an Apps bietet. Ich frage mich zwar, was Samsung dazu bewegte, zwei Versionen davon zu veröffentlichen, so lange sie aber dem nachgehen und ebenfalls bei den Apps aufstocken, beschwere ich mich nicht all zu sehr.

Einen erholsamen Tag noch
Wannseesprinter


----------

